# [RISOLTO] Problema emerge misdn

## macca75

```
localhost portage # emerge -va misdn

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/misdn-20050508  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/misdn-20050508 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) misdn-20050409.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) misdn-20050519.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) misdn-20050508.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) misdn-20050514.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) misdn-20051017.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) misdn-20051228.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/change-pci_find_subsys-to-pci_get_subsys.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-misdn-20050409

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-misdn-20050514

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-misdn-20050519

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/misdn.modulesd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-misdn-20050508

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-misdn-20051017

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/README.hfcmulti

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-misdn-20051228

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mqueue.modulesd

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Preparing mISDN_capi module

make: Entering directory `/u  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/layer3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/l3_udss1.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/capi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/contr.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/listen.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdnsr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

/hardware/mISDN/appl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/plci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/app_plci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/ncci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_aoc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_comp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_diversion.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_basic_service.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_address.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/asn1_enc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/capi_enc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/supp_serv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/stack.o

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/core.c: In function `mISDNd':

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/core.c:81: warning: implicit declaration of function `MAKEDAEMON'

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/core.c: In function `dummy_if':

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/core.c:251: warning: implicit declaration of function `dev_kfree_skb_any'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/udevice.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/helper.o

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/udevice.c: In function `mISDN_rdata_raw':

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/

mISDN/udevice.c:113: warning: implicit declaration of function `dev_kfree_skb_any'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/debug.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/fsm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.c:13:

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.h:13:26: linux/tqueue.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.c: In function `mISDN_free_dch':

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.c:92: error: structure has no member named `sync'

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.c:93: error: structure has no member named `sync'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.o

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.c:12:

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.h:13:26: linux/tqueue.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.c: In function `mISDN_free_bch':

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.c:127: error: structure has no member named `sync'

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.c:128: error: structure has no member named `sync'

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/misdn-20050508 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 505, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/ EXTRA_CFLAGS=-I/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/include CONFIG_MISDN_DRV=m CONFIG_MISDN_DSP=y CONFIG_MISDN_W6692=y modules.
```

Non so più che fare.............le ho provate tutte per fare andare il mio modem ISDN w6692pci.

Ora ho postao questo errore..........

Spero qualcuno mi aiuti......almeno per adesso vorrei solo risolvere l'errore di emerge.

Poi per il funzionamento dellla scheda seguirò gli HOW TO.

Grazie in anticipo

Ciao

StefanoLast edited by macca75 on Sat Jan 28, 2006 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.o
> 
> make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/dchannel.o] Error 1
> 
> make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> ...

 

Il tuo problema é che non viene trovato un include.

Un thread con lo stesso problema (anche se partendo da un diverso programma) é questo.

La tecnica non é banalissima per cui prima ti consiglierei di provare con una versione sucessiva del pacchetto (eventualmente anche quella che vedo marcata "hard masked")

----------

## macca75

Ho provato ad emergere l'ultima versione masked ma niente:

```
 * Preparing mISDN_capi module

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/layer3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/l3_udss1.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/layer3.h:7,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/layer3.c:13:

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/include/linux/mISDNif.h:784: error: field `class_dev' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/include/linux/mISDNif.h:817: error: field `class_dev' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/include/linux/mISDNif.h:855: error: field `class_dev' has incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/layer3.h:7,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/l3_udss1.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/include/linux/mISDNif.h:784: error: field `class_dev' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/include/linux/mISDNif.h:817: error: field `class_dev' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/include/linux/mISDNif.h:855: error: field `class_dev' has incomplete type

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/layer3.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/l3_udss1.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20051228/work/mISDN/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'
```

Credo l'errore sia come il precedente.............cosa mi consgilgi di fare????????????

Il metodo di cui mi hai parlato è very hard???????Io sono un novello e di programmazione non so nada.........

Chi mi può aiutare??????????

Grazie 

Ciao

Stefano

----------

## macca75

Il metodo che hai menzionato prima consiste nello scaricare i sorgenti e creare un ebuild.......

O sbaglio?????????

Magari potrei riuscirci...

Aspetto delucidazioni.

Ciao 

Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> Il metodo che hai menzionato prima consiste nello scaricare i sorgenti e creare un ebuild.......

 

Quello che hai ottenuto non é lo stesso errore di prima. Ti consiglio di provare anche  20051017 e la 20050519

Altrimenti la procedura sarebbe qualcosa tipo:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/misdn/misdn-XXX.ebuild unpack

...

<<modificare i sorgenti in /var/tmp/portage/misdn-XXX/work/misdn-XXX>>

...

ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/misdn/misdn-XXX.ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/misdn/misdn-XXX.ebuild qmerge

```

dove XXX é il numero di versione che stai emergendo.

La riga <<modificare i sorgenti...>> posso solo supporla, comunque dovresti editare il fie:

```
/var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050508/work/mISDN-CVS-2005-05-08/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/bchannel.h
```

mettendo in cima al file la linea:

```
#include <linux/version.h>
```

(nota che il percorso del file potrebbe essere diverso in base alla versione del programma)

----------

## macca75

Ho fatto cio che mi ha detto  randomaze ma l'emerge misdn dava sempre errori.

Poi ho provato a fare questo:

```
localhost work # cd mISDN-CVS-2005-05-19/

localhost mISDN-CVS-2005-05-19 # ls

CVS              Makefile.standalone  add.config  include        std2kern

Makefile.module  Rules.make.ext       drivers     km_mISDN.spec  stddiff

localhost mISDN-CVS-2005-05-19 # ./std2kern

localhost mISDN-CVS-2005-05-19 # emerge -va misdn

>>> Install misdn-20050519 into /var/tmp/portage/misdn-20050519/image/ category$

 * Installing mISDN_capi module

 * Installing mISDN_dtmf module

 * Installing mISDN_l1 module

 * Installing mISDN_x25dte module

 * Installing l3udss1 module

 * Installing mISDN_core module

 * Installing mISDN_isac module

 * Installing mISDN_l2 module

 * Installing faxl3 module

install: cannot stat `faxl3.ko': No such file or directory
```

Ho poi attivato il modulo:

```
localhost linux # cat .config | grep -i fax

CONFIG_MISDN_SPEEDFAX=y
```

ho riemerso misdn e tutto è andato a buon fine.............

Questo è un metodo accettabile?????????

Comunque ho continuato a seguire l'how to per far fuzionare il mio modem win6692 ma nienet da fare.........

Aprirò un altro topic.......

Le sto provando tutte!!!!!!!!!!!

Grazie mille randomaze, poi mi dirai se il mio metodo è giusto???????

Ciao

Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> Questo è un metodo accettabile?????????
> 
> Comunque ho continuato a seguire l'how to per far fuzionare il mio modem win6692 ma nienet da fare.........

 

Beh se ha creato i moduli incriminati si... diciamo che già ci stavamo muovendo ai margini delle soluzioni acettabili, questa non cambia più i tanto, peraltro non so cosa faccia quel comando che hai dato per cui é difficile a dirsi.

Che altri problemi hai incontrato?

Se nella condifurazione di quei moduli posta pure in questo thread, magari cambiando il subject in "problema emerge misdn e configurazione dello stesso".

----------

## macca75

il problema è questo:

```
localhost portage # pppd call isdn/telecom

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

capiconn:  1.13 

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)]
```

Metto risolto in questo post e ne apro un altro???????????

Grazie ancora

Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)

 

Secondo questa pagina hai problemi nella configurazione del driver.

Direi di continuare qui visto che non sappiamo se i problemi sono dovuti al moto "poco ortodosso" di installazione di misdn.

E' possibile che tu debba caricare manualmente un modulo chiamato "capi"? Ti chiedo perché non so nulla di ISDN ma questo é quello che mi é sembrato di capire leggendo qua e la.

----------

## macca75

Sono tornato.........

dopo ore e ore di prove la scheda isdn pinga un indirizzo ma non un nome.......

Problemi di DNS.......

Ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato soluzioni...........

Non so più che fare...........

Apro nu altro topic?????????????

Qulcuno mi aiuti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ciao 

Stefano

----------

## macca75

Ho provato a pingare l'idirizzo di google in numeri..ma niente......

Forse non è un problema di dns.

Errori in log messages non cwe ne sono........

Che devo fare??????????

Ciao Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a pingare l'idirizzo di google in numeri..ma niente......
> 
> Forse non è un problema di dns.

 

Se non vanno neanche "i numeri" direi che non é un problema di DNS (o almeno non é solo un problema di DNS).

Sei sicuro che la connessione é andata a boun fine? Posta il risultato dei comandi:

```
ifconfig -a
```

e

```
route
```

----------

## macca75

Nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi...............non so più che fare.........

```
localhost ~ # capiinfo

Number of Controllers : 1

Controller 1:

Manufacturer: mISDN CAPI controller W6692_1

CAPI Version: 2.0

Manufacturer Version: 1.0

Serial Number: 0002

BChannels: 2

Global Options: 0x0000001f

   internal controller supported

   external equipment supported

   handset supported

   DTMF supported

   Supplementary Services supported

B1 protocols support: 0x00000003

   64 kbit/s with HDLC framing

   64 kbit/s bit-transparent operation

B2 protocols support: 0x00000043

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP)

   Transparent

   Transparent (ignoring framing errors of B1 protocol)

B3 protocols support: 0x00000005

   Transparent

   ISO 8208 (X.25 DTE-DTE)

  0100

  0200

  1f000000

  03000000

  43000000

  05000000

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Supplementary services support: 0x00000012

   Terminal Portability

   Call Forwarding
```

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7551]: Plugin userpass.so loaded.

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7551]: userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7551]: Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7551]: capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7551]: capiconn:  1.13

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: phase serialconn.

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: controller 1: listen_change_state state=1 event=1 ????

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: controller 1: listen_change_state state=1 event=1 ????

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: controller 1: listen_change_state state=1 event=1 ????

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: dialing 7010187187 (hdlc)

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: controller 1: listen_change_state state=0 event=3 ????

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: controller 1: listen_change_state state=0 event=3 ????

Jan 27 10:30:34 localhost pppd[7552]: controller 1: listen_change_state state=0 event=3 ????

Jan 27 10:30:39 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: connected: "" -> "7010187187" outgoing

Jan 27 10:30:39 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: using /dev/capi/0: "" -> "7010187187" outgoing

Jan 27 10:30:40 localhost pppd[7552]: Starting negotiation on /dev/capi/0

Jan 27 10:30:40 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).

Jan 27 10:30:40 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: phase authenticate (was establish).

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: CHAP authentication succeeded:

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: phase network (was authenticate).

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: Using interface ppp0

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: New bundle ppp0 created

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.1.1]

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: local  IP address 80.104.143.117

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: remote IP address 151.99.44.59

Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: capiplugin: phase running (was network).[/code]

Se serve altro sono a disposizione........

Ciao 

Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: Using interface ppp0
> 
> Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: New bundle ppp0 created
> 
> Jan 27 10:30:41 localhost pppd[7552]: not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.1.1]
> ...

 

Riesci a pingare 151.99.44.59?

Il comando route, cosa dice?

Il file /etc/resolve.conf cosa contiene?

----------

## macca75

```
localhost conf.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:7B:8C:E9  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:735 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:700 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:537839 (525.2 Kb)  TX bytes:94124 (91.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

localhost conf.d # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

Dovrebbe esserci ppp0 nell'elenco????????????

Ma capi non si appoggia allo script da me creato isdn/telecom???????

Ciao

Grazie ancora.........

Sono nelle tue mani

Stefano

----------

## macca75

/etc/resolv.conf

```
search 187.it

nameserver 151.99.125.2

nameserver 151.99.125.3
```

Con il routers isdn la connessione funzia............

Ciao 

Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe esserci ppp0 nell'elenco????????????
> 
> Ma capi non si appoggia allo script da me creato isdn/telecom???????

 

Si, dovrebbe esserci ppp0 e la route dovrebbe puntare li. 

Sei sicuro che non si é scollegato tra una prova e l'altra?

----------

## macca75

Non ero connesso....che pivello!|!!!!!!!!!!!

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:7B:8C:E9  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:687 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 frame:0

          TX packets:723 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:389624 (380.4 Kb)  TX bytes:88570 (86.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:80.104.140.253  P-t-P:151.99.44.46  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1524  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:105 (105.0 b)  TX bytes:63 (63.0 b)

localhost ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

151.99.44.46    *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Perche nella route ppp0 non è impostato gw il server a cui mi connetto????????Spero sia un problema di route.........

Sono nelle tue mani.........

Grazie di nuovo

Ciao

Stefano

----------

## macca75

Randomanze non mi abbandonare............

Il modem sono certo che funziona..........eventualmente se non si capisce il problema provo a metterlo in un'altra pci, per cambiare l'irq...che ne dici?????O magari provo con un'altra versione di misdn???????

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi cercherò un altro modem, magari me lo presta un amico..........

Ciao

Asppetto delucidazioni.

Grazie..........

Stefano

----------

## macca75

Sto navigando a 2 linee con il modem isdn.......che ficata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Era un problema di route..........

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 151.99.44.46" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Ho cambiato semplicemente il gw, che prima era impostato sul router.

Grazie per avermi guidato, Da solo non ce l'avrei mai fatta.

Ciao

Stefano

----------

## randomaze

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> Sto navigando a 2 linee con il modem isdn.......che ficata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Bene  :Smile: 

----------

